# Experience supplements



## 2one (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey,

I want to heal my DP with supplements. I recently use Omega 3 and Vitamin B pills. I feel a bit better but the fog in my brain is still there. Now i want to know if you guys know a sollution to remove that fog. I was wondering if 5HTP could help me we that. My psycholist told me that i have DP caused by trauma, so it's attached to anxiety. So again my question; does 5-HTP gonna help me unfog? It would be nice to hear some reviews about supplements of you.

Thanks for reading this and hopefully i'll get a response!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Most supplements are not useful if you don't have a deficency, so it's not wise to try all of them, because there are just too many. I would select the supplements that have shown some promise in other psychiatric disorders, like Acetylcystein or SAM-e.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

If 5-htp does manage to improve your mood, then it will most likely help you with your symptoms. Supplements work for some and not others, 5-htp helped me in the past (slightly), supplements like st john's wort, SAM-e did nothing.


----------



## 2one (Aug 18, 2015)

I have to say i don't have sleeping problems and never had a panic attack. It's social anxiety what i have; in busy places and making (begin) contact with others. I'm also getting nervous in large groups. Things seems to fade away. I don't know for sure 5HTP is a good solution... does it have cons?


----------



## Aire (Dec 22, 2014)

I have used 5-HTP for the extremely bad days. If you take it the night before you know you'll have a rotten day, or the morning of a particularly foggy day, all it does is improve your mood.

My philosophy has always been, positivity is the key to recovery, and esPECIALLY, accessing deepset emotions helps to humanize you. Although 5-HTP does put you in a good mood, and does well for me to COMBAT the bad feelings, it won't bring you to the place you want to be.

Overall: Try it out. 5-HTP is a supplement that can't hurt. Bear in mind, though, that recovery in the end is a personal endeavor.


----------



## Merk (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm also trying supplements such as, vitamins, omega 3s (fish oil). I maybe see a slight change in diminishing some DP/DR symptoms but it's too early to tell. I've been taking these supplements about 2 weeks fully now.


----------



## hurricane123 (Dec 15, 2015)

hey merk, my best advice from my personal experience is to not rely too much on supplements. I have had quite a few bad experiences with them, remember just because they are "natural" they aren't safe. supplements are still unregulated and you never know the purity of the product your getting. I have tried brain pills from gnc that worsened my dp/dr and gave me a terrible headache. I have tried ginkgo biloba which also worsened my symptoms and made it hard for me to think, I struggled to recall simple words and things and felt mentally handicapped. ginkgo also thins the blood so I felt dizzy a lot and when working out my heart would beat ten times faster than usual. Also im sure I dont have to remind you about the meth like compound found in craze.

Just trying to warn you, not scare you or bring your hopes down. in the long run it'll save you a lot of bad experiences and money. there are even some studies that show multivitamins are a complete waste. In all honesty I recommend going with the lowest hanging fruit: eating well, sleeping well, excersing, and good studying habits to keep you mentally sharp. that should be all you need, give it a year of consitency and you should feel better.

also I can't stress avoid nicotine that really worsened my symptoms even vaping or hookah. avoid alcohol if you can the occasional drink now shouldn't hurt but if symptoms worsen definitely give it up.

In the end its just my advice and im speaking from personal experience, I know how badly everyone wants to search for that miracle cure and it will leave you wasting a ton of money on products that don't work.

all i have to say is live a healthy life style be social and follow your life long goals don't let dp/dr stop you and there will come a time where your symptoms will get better or you completely forget you have it cause your so into your life.


----------



## jenndp (Nov 9, 2015)

I haven't been able to stay on any vitamin regime long enough to determine results - what works best and does brand matter?


----------

